
Study claims 100 percent renewable energy possible by 2030 - ph0rque
http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-01-percent-renewable-energy.html
======
jacques_chester
Technically possible? Certainly. It would also be technically feasible to have
all power provided by teams of cyclists. It's just not economically feasible.

~~~
rfugger
Actually, no on the cyclists. Daily global fossil fuel production in 2006 was
the equivalent of 155 million barrels, which is 913,900,000,000 MJ, or around
130 MJ per person. The average person eats around 2500 calories, or 10 kJ,
less that 0.01% of the energy needed to power their own energy needs by
bicycle, even if food were converted at 100% efficiency, and fossil fuels were
the only energy source we needed to replace.

~~~
jacques_chester
It's replies like this that make me enjoy coming to HN. Bravo.

